# تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

حبيبك يقولك يمين تقولى شمال هيطفش ويتخنق........اى خدمه 




1- الو حبيبى عيد حب سعيد باى باى عشان بابا قاعد وتقفلى السماعه فى وجه وتقولى اوف اتخنقت من كلامه الحلو
2- ولو عدى من جنبكم شلة شباب علقى عليهم البادى ده حلو وياريت الولد يسمع عشان يتحرج.
3-استهزىبكلامه امام اصحابكوا او اى حد تعرفيه.
4-عارضى كل افكاره وان كان من اصحاب الاتجاه المتحرر تبنى الافكار المحافظه ,وان كان من اصحاب الاتجاه المتشدد تبنى الافكار المتحرره 



تخنقى عريس

-اما اذا كان ولد انت مش عارفاه يعنى عريس صالونات واهلك اتفقوا معاكى انك تروحى فرح بنت عمة خالة جده بابا
عشان تقابليه هناك ومش قادره ترفضى دى فرصتك ياستاذه تكرهيه فيكى من اوله ,
وانت بتتكلمى معاه اتكلمى كانك شغاله فى موقف ,ازيك يا معلم ايه الاخبار يا مان 
وما تنسيش تلبسى ملابس ولادى وبكده ومع التركيبه دى والصياغه والكلام واللبس اكيد هيطفش
ولكن اذا كان اهبل وعجباه كل تصرفاتك ,فرصتك تتكلمى معاه وتقوليله يا عم انا ابشع واحده ممكن تقابلها فى حياتك
ومبعرفش اعمل اى حاجه فى المطبخ وكمان انا متشائمه وكئيبه ولاحظى انطباعه,ولو لاحظتى انه اتمسك بيكى اكتر ننتقل الى الخطه 
اطلبى اغلى اكل وكمان بكميات كبيره كده هيعرف انك مسرفه
وكمان مفجوعه 
وان الخطه ماجبتش نتيجه ننتقل للخطه التاليه ركزى نظرك على اى شاب معدى وقولى اوف يااااااه الولد ده يجنن جاتنا نيله فى حظنا الهباب 

13-دلوقتى اقدر اقولك انك اتكرهتى وكل خططك نجحت يا استاذه 



اخنقى واحد من على النت

1- اذا قالك ممكن نتعرف؟؟؟ قولي : اسفه ماعنديش وقت 


2-اذا قالك طيب ليه داخله النت دام ما عندكيش وقت ؟ قوليه : عشان 


اتفرج على هبل الشباب اللى زيك .

3-اذا كلمك واحد منهم برايفت لاتردي بسرعه يعني بين رد ورد مشوار ربع ساعه كذا ههههههههههههههه 


4-إذا قالك ايه رايك بالشات؟ قولي: يااااااااي يجنن بس مشكلتي انا مش بحبه 


في السوق :0-----------
1- اذا مريتي جنب واحد منهم بصى لجزمته واضحكي خخخخخخخخخ 

-اذا دخلتي انتي وصاحبتك محل وفيه شباب قولي : يااااااااربي 


ايه المحل البايخ مافيهوش شي يستاهل ان نشتريه وتعمدي يسمعونك 


ههههههههههههههههههه 


اذا ركبتي انتي وصاحبتك الاسانسير وفيه معكم شاب طلعي عطر 


من شنطتك ورشيه بالاسانسير قولي ياربي ايه الكتمه و الريحه دى 


البايخه ههههههههههههههههه 


اذا واحد فيهم رمى شئ فى شنطتك او بالاكياس اللي معك الحقيه



وقولي له::انت يابنى الشئ ده و قع منك وانت عامل عبيط


هههههههههههههههههههه قمة القهر ورفعتى ضغطه




6- اذا تعمد واحد فيهم ان يكون قريب منك بالسوق وبقى يبصلك 


باعجاب سبيه لغايه ميغير وشه و بعدين اعملى كأنك بتتكلمى فى الموبايل


قولي : اهلا ياتامر انت فين يحياتى انت مش هاتمر علينا النهارده 


بالبيت بقولك عن قصة قرد اليوم شفته اناوصاحبتي نوره بالسوق 


ههههههههههههههههههه انتوا وقتها بالسوق 


7- في الشارع لما توقف سيارتكم جنب سيارة واحد منهم عند الاشاره 


الحمرا اول ما يوقف سواقكم للاشاره اعطي الشباك ظهرك هههههههه 


8- اذا جيتي تعدى الشارع وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم يقاله 


ذوق يعني وخلاك تعبرين........لاتعبري قدامه روحي اعبري ورا السياره 


بتاعته هههههههههههه


انتى كده تقدرى تحرقى دم اى شاب و تخليه يخبط دماغه فى الحيط 
و كمان ممكن يولع لازم تعملى حسابك 


اى خدمه مبررررررروك رفع الضغط​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

اه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه
انا اتخنقت من الموضوع قبل ما يتعمل:a82:
امال المسكين اللي حيتجرب فيه حيعمل ايه:ranting:
فينك يا روك تقول يحذف ...:t33:

________
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## wedoo totaa (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميييييييييييييييييييل
وبلاش تكرر ها
خلى البنات تتجوز بقى


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع جميل بس انتى كدة هتخليهم ياعنوسة  يامرمر ويمسكوة فيكى انتى


----------



## wawa_smsm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

حراااااااااام عليكى يابنتى اللى بتعمليه فينا , ده إنتى مش هترفعى الضغط بس ..
ده إنتى هترفعى الضغط والسكر والملح و ......... وكل حاجة.

بس متجوش تقولوا بعد كده إن فى عنوسة .. هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على "الضغط" .. أقصد الموضوع...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> اه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه
> انا اتخنقت من الموضوع قبل ما يتعمل:a82:
> امال المسكين اللي حيتجرب فيه حيعمل ايه:ranting:
> فينك يا روك تقول يحذف ...:t33:
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

متخفش يا اخرستوس احنا مش هنجرب فيك 

أنت مننا وعلينااااااا 30:

هههههههههههههههههههه

تحذف الموضوع :11azy:

لا انت كده مش مننا ولا عليناااااااا 

ولازم يتجرب فيك الموضوع ده 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



wedoo totaa قال:


> شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميييييييييييييييييييل
> وبلاش تكرر ها
> خلى البنات تتجوز بقى



ههههههههههههههههههه

ماهما كده هيتجوزواااااااااا :smil12:

نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع جميل بس انتى كدة هتخليهم ياعنوسة  يامرمر ويمسكوة فيكى انتى



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

ماشى يا سندباد :t32:

جاى تهدى النفووووس انت :t32:

هههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



wawa_smsm قال:


> حراااااااااام عليكى يابنتى اللى بتعمليه فينا , ده إنتى مش هترفعى الضغط بس ..
> ده إنتى هترفعى الضغط والسكر والملح و ......... وكل حاجة.
> 
> بس متجوش تقولوا بعد كده إن فى عنوسة .. هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا على "الضغط" .. أقصد الموضوع...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

اهلاااااااااااااااا يا واوااااااااا :spor22:

هو انت يابنى تغيب تغيب واول ماترجع 

تدخل على المواضيع الجامدة دى :new6:

ههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمة علشان تعرف بس غلاوتكم عندى :a63::a63:

ومبرووووووووووووك على الضغط :new6:

هههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*فكره برضه يا مارو*
*بتجيب التايه دايما*
*مرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع السكر دا*
*وحرقه دم الشباب *
*خليكي فاكره دايما حزبنا*​


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*المشكله انه مافيش بنت هتفكر تسمع كلامك *

*لان فى ازمه عرسان فى الدنيا وان واحد يتنازل ويكلم بنت بقى نادرة اوى خلاص كان زمان الكلام دة :beee:*​


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



> *المشكله انه مافيش بنت هتفكر تسمع كلامك *
> 
> *لان فى ازمه عرسان فى الدنيا وان واحد يتنازل ويكلم بنت بقى نادرة اوى خلاص كان زمان الكلام دة :beee:*​



تفتكر يامارسوووووووو
ماعتقدش ان ده بيحصل ابببببببببدا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المشكله انه مافيش بنت هتفكر تسمع كلامك 

لان فى ازمه عرسان فى الدنيا وان واحد يتنازل ويكلم بنت بقى نادرة اوى خلاص كان زمان الكلام دة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبنى دول اكتر من الهم على القلب
شباب مين يابابا قول بواقى شباب
شوبيبات صغيرة 
من بابى ومامى واخوتى بيفطروا كل يوم زبادى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*الله الله الله 
ايوة كدة يابنتى وريهم رفع الضغط والسكر
وده كان اول درس من دروس الحزب
بس تصدقى يا مرمر ممكن يلزق اكتر 
اصلهم ماشين بالمثل الى بيقول 
الواد زى طابع البسطة كل ما .......... يلزق اكتر 
او المثل الى بيقول الولد زى الصرصار كل ما تضربيه بالشيبشب يلزق فيه ​*


----------



## +tona+ (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

انا بقى لو عملة كدة ضمنت فسخ الخطوبة على ايدك يامارو
 وميرسى على الموضوع الحلو قوى دة


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله الله الله ​*
> _*ايوة كدة يابنتى وريهم رفع الضغط والسكر*_
> _*وده كان اول درس من دروس الحزب*_
> _*بس تصدقى يا مرمر ممكن يلزق اكتر *_
> ...


 

*بأمانه انتى عاكسه الكلام خالص :love34:*

*بس مش مشكله المهم انك وكل البنات عارفين الحقيقه جواكم *
* ودة كفايه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*ايه يا بنتي الخنقة دي*
*:bomb: *
*دا انت مش تطفشي شباب البلد*
*دانت خنقتي كوكب الارض وزحل والمريخ *
*وداخالة علي باقي الكواكب وربنا يستر*
*ومع انها فكرة تريح الشباب من المسؤلية*

*لكن حرام عليكي شوية اكسجين*

:a82:*    :t19:    :fun_lol:  :a63:* 


:spor22:​


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *ايه يا بنتي الخنقة دي*
> *:bomb: *
> *دا انت مش تطفشي شباب البلد*
> *دانت خنقتي كوكب الارض وزحل والمريخ *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فين ايامك يا ابن الفاااااااادى


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي ليكي يامرمر علي الموضوع الرائع جدا ده 
وعقبال ما نرفع الضغط عند كل الاولاد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



mero_engel قال:


> *فكره برضه يا مارو*
> *بتجيب التايه دايما*
> *مرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع السكر دا*
> *وحرقه دم الشباب *
> *خليكي فاكره دايما حزبنا*​



حبيــــــــــــــتى اللى رافعة راسى دايما :new8:

اى خدمة يا ميرو أؤمرى انتى بس :love45:

نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marcelino قال:


> *المشكله انه مافيش بنت هتفكر تسمع كلامك *
> 
> *لان فى ازمه عرسان فى الدنيا وان واحد يتنازل ويكلم بنت بقى نادرة اوى خلاص كان زمان الكلام دة :beee:*​



ليييييييييييه يعنى بقى يا مارسلينو ld:

كل البنات هتسمع كلاااااااامى 

ياااااااااابنى ركز معايا :heat:

الحركات دى مع الشباب اللى بيعاكس بس ld:

مالهووووووش دعوة بالعرسان خالص 

دايما فاهمينى غلط كده :08:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا باشا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



twety قال:


> تفتكر يامارسوووووووو
> ماعتقدش ان ده بيحصل ابببببببببدا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



تويتى 30:

حبيبتى اللى مشجعااااااااااانى دايما ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> يبنى دول اكتر من الهم على القلب
> شباب مين يابابا قول بواقى شباب
> شوبيبات صغيرة
> من بابى ومامى واخوتى بيفطروا كل يوم زبادى​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا انجى :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله الله الله
> ايوة كدة يابنتى وريهم رفع الضغط والسكر
> وده كان اول درس من دروس الحزب
> بس تصدقى يا مرمر ممكن يلزق اكتر
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمة يا انجى أؤمرى انتى بس

بس يااااااارب ياختى اساسا يجيب نتيجة معاهم الاول :new6:

هههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



+tona+ قال:


> انا بقى لو عملة كدة ضمنت فسخ الخطوبة على ايدك يامارو
> وميرسى على الموضوع الحلو قوى دة



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالا بعد الشر طبعا 

نورتى ياعسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marcelino قال:


> *بأمانه انتى عاكسه الكلام خالص :love34:*
> 
> *بس مش مشكله المهم انك وكل البنات عارفين الحقيقه جواكم *
> * ودة كفايه :fun_lol:*​



:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *ايه يا بنتي الخنقة دي*
> *:bomb: *
> *دا انت مش تطفشي شباب البلد*
> *دانت خنقتي كوكب الارض وزحل والمريخ *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ااااااى خدمة يا ابن الفادى 

هريحكم من المسئوووووولية خالص اهووو :smil15::smil15:

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



MarMar2004 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسي ليكي يامرمر علي الموضوع الرائع جدا ده
> وعقبال ما نرفع الضغط عند كل الاولاد



هههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا يا مرمورة جربى بقى وقولى النتيجة :smile02

نورتى ياعسل​


----------



## marcelino (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

العرسان لا ؟  طيب 

ناس تخاف .... ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marcelino قال:


> العرسان لا ؟  طيب
> 
> ناس تخاف .... ​



نعم نعم نعم !!! :11azy:

اااااااايه اللى ناس تخاف دى يااااااااابنى 

أنت متعرفنيش ولا ايه :t30::t30:

ااااااااااااال تخاف اااااااااااااال 

أنا هعتبر نفسى مأخدتش بالى :heat:

هههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*ههههههههه*

*لا خدددددددددى بالك*

*وانت خوفتى فعلا وسحبتى كلامك :yahoo:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *لا خدددددددددى بالك*
> 
> *وانت خوفتى فعلا وسحبتى كلامك :yahoo:*​




خووووووووفت !! :w00t:

يااااابنى أتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب 

وبعدين فين كلامى اللى سحبته ده اساسااااااااا ld:

طيب يا بناااااااااااات 

الكلاااااااااام ده للعرسااااااااااااان اولا 

وأنا شكلى هجرب طريقة ازاى اخنق واحد من النت 

مع ماااااااارسلينو :08:

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



> تويتى 30:
> 
> حبيبتى اللى مشجعااااااااااانى دايما



طبعاااا ياقمر
معاكى قلبا وقالبا :smil12:

واللى مزعلك قولليه علييييه بس
والكارت الاحمر موجووووووووووووود :t33:​


----------



## marcelino (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

اولا عرفت استفزك :beee:

ثانيا مش انا اللى تخنقنى بنت من النت (( هيهات ))

ثالثا تويتى اللى بتتكلم دى انا اللى خنقتها من النت قبل كدةةةة  وهى تقولك :yahoo:


----------



## captive2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

:a82:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



twety قال:


> واللى مزعلك قولليه علييييه بس
> والكارت الاحمر موجووووووووووووود :t33:​



لا يا تويتى أحنا نلجأ للكارت الأحمر فى أخر وقت :banned:

وبعدين مانا لازم أجرب الموضوع ده عملى :t13:

ههههههههههههههههههه

فييييينك يا مارسلينو 

وهيكون هو أول تجربة معاناااااااا :yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marcelino قال:


> اولا عرفت استفزك :beee:
> 
> ثانيا مش انا اللى تخنقنى بنت من النت (( هيهات ))
> 
> ثالثا تويتى اللى بتتكلم دى انا اللى خنقتها من النت قبل كدةةةة  وهى تقولك :yahoo:



تستفــزنى مرة واحدة :heat:

ههههههههههههههه ماشى هعديها 

ثانياااااااا  دى بقى مش عجبانى :t30:

لا البناااااااااات أساتذة فى كده 30:

شكلك كده كلاااااااااااااام وبس ياد أنت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لما نشوف أخرتهااااااااااا معاك :t9:

وشكلها هتبقى....



















أنى أضمك للحزب النسائى 30:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعالى ياتويتى شوووووووفى بيقول ايه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



captive2010 قال:


> :a82:​



منور يا كابتيف 

ومضااااااااايق ليه كده :w00t:​


----------



## kajo (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

الله الله

انتى بتردى على الموضوع بتاعى ولا ايه

ايه خلاص فضلتى تهرى وتنكتى فى نفسك عشان تردى على الموضوع الى حطيته عليكم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس سورى بدون مجاملات الموضوع حلو 
لكن مفيش مانع ان يكون فى اعتراض ان فى بعض المواقف  

ملهاش علاقه بالظغط  بل  قله زوق

وسورى

واحترامى


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*شكلك متعرفنيش !!!:yaka:*

*انا مش هتكلم*

*هسيب تويتى تتكلم  :beee:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كاجووووووو هنا 

ايوة بصراحة يا كاجو برد على موضوعك 

عندك أعتراض ولا حاجة !! :spor22:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marcelino قال:


> *شكلك متعرفنيش !!!:yaka:*
> 
> *انا مش هتكلم*
> 
> *هسيب تويتى تتكلم  :beee:*​



أيوووووووووة معرفكش ld:

عرفنى بيك بقى :gy0000:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا أتكلم وورينى بقى :w00t:

أنا منتظرة :t7:​


----------



## kajo (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> كاجووووووو هنا ​
> ايوة بصراحة يا كاجو برد على موضوعك ​
> ...


 

لا ابدا مفيش 

الى تقدرى تعمليه اعمليه

لكن بزوق اكتر


----------



## marcelino (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*لا مش هتكلم:beee:*​ 
*تاريخى اللى هايتكلم :gy0000:*​


----------



## sameh7610 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*يا عفريتة  البنات كدة كدة  مش لقين يتجوزوا 
التعداد السكانى دلوقتى لقو ان نسبة البنات ضعف الراجل ثلاث مرات 
يعنى انتى حرام عليكى اللى بتعمليه والله حرام
بس موضوع جميل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## شنودة بستان (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

ايه ده يا بنتى اللى بتعمليه فينا ده 
انتو على كده مفيش واحده فيكم هتتجوز 
حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام 
عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكى
يا مرمر
خلى بالك مفيش حاجه هتاثر فينا من كل الكلام ده 
لانها خطط قدييييييييييييييييييييييييمه
واحنا كاشفينها فشوفى حاجه تانيه غير دووووووووووووووووووووول
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وياريت يا شباب مفيش حد يسمع كلام البنت دى هتوديكم فى داهيه 
هههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمه يامرمر وابقى شوفى حد تانى يدخل لك موضوع 
اضرررررررررررررررررررررراب يا شباب قاطعوووووووووها
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



kajo قال:


> لا ابدا مفيش
> 
> الى تقدرى تعمليه اعمليه
> 
> لكن بزوق اكتر



:smil8::smil8:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marcelino قال:


> *لا مش هتكلم:beee:*​
> *تاريخى اللى هايتكلم :gy0000:*​



هههههههههههه

ماشى أنا مستنية أسمع أهووو :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



sameh7610 قال:


> *يا عفريتة  البنات كدة كدة  مش لقين يتجوزوا
> التعداد السكانى دلوقتى لقو ان نسبة البنات ضعف الراجل ثلاث مرات
> يعنى انتى حرام عليكى اللى بتعمليه والله حرام
> بس موضوع جميل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلاااااااااام 

تصدق بجد المعلومة دى جديدة عليا 

أن البنات ضعف الراجل ثلات مرات :a4:

طيب مش كنت تقولى يا سامح 

علشان كنت أعمل حسابى :heat:

يلا تتعوض الموضوع القادم :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



شنودة بستان قال:


> ايه ده يا بنتى اللى بتعمليه فينا ده
> انتو على كده مفيش واحده فيكم هتتجوز
> حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام
> عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكى
> ...



ااااااااايه النور ده !!!

شنوده هنا وانا معرفش 30:

ايه ياااااابنى فينك من زمان !!

المهم حمدلله على السلامة 

أنا سحبت ترحيبى بييييييك يااااااد انت :smil8:

تعمل اضراااااااب على مواضيعى 

طيب احب أشوووووووووووووووف :t30:

أنا مستنية أشوف الاضراب ده 

ههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع :heat:​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*هههههههه*
*حلوة اوى يا مرمورة يا عسولة المنتدى*
*وبجد هسمع كلامك ده*
*اوعدك اكيد وهقوللك اللى حصل بعد كدة*
* على مسؤوليتك بقى*​


----------



## sherry n (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

الموضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا
بس نتائجة مش مضمونة ممكن حد من الشباب دول يتحورويجى فى الاخر فوق......................ززززززززز:t19:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *حلوة اوى يا مرمورة يا عسولة المنتدى*
> *وبجد هسمع كلامك ده*
> *اوعدك اكيد وهقوللك اللى حصل بعد كدة*
> * على مسؤوليتك بقى*​



مــــــــــاريان !!!

مبروك على الاسم الجديد 

بس أنا معلماكى بتوقيعك يعنى لو كنتى غيرتيه 

مكنتش هعرفك :smi411:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

أيـووووووووة جربى وعلى مسئوليتى وانا مستنية النتيجة 

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



sherry n قال:


> الموضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا
> بس نتائجة مش مضمونة ممكن حد من الشباب دول يتحورويجى فى الاخر فوق......................ززززززززز:t19:



ههههههههههههههههههه

لا متخفيش يا شيرى 

جربى انتى بس الاووووول وهتعرفى النتيجة :hlp:

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

أندروووووووووووو هناااااااا 

لالالالالالا أستنى بقى لما أفرش الموضوع بالورد :smil12:

وأنا اقول الموضوع نور ليه كده مرة واحدة 

ههههههههههههههههه

عااااااامل ايه ياد فى المذاكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الامتحانات على الابواب روح ذاااااااكر يلااااا 

بس لما ترد عليا الاول 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 أغسطس 2008)

هههههه

انتي بتعملي تحدي  يا مرمر

ماشي


و شكرا  على  رفعت الظغط

و انتظريني في اقرب وقت

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49815
انا وراكي و الزمن طويل
هههههههههههههههه​:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## kokielpop (5 أغسطس 2008)

*انتى كدة هتخربى البلد وتعنسى البنات وهترجع قضايا القتل والسرقة والشباب هيقعدوا على القهوة والبطاله هتزيد 

احسن حاجة احذفى الموضوع :t30::gy0000:

علشان نسيبك تعيشى فى امان :hlp:​*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *انتى كدة هتخربى البلد وتعنسى البنات وهترجع قضايا القتل والسرقة والشباب هيقعدوا على القهوة والبطاله هتزيد
> 
> احسن حاجة احذفى الموضوع :t30::gy0000:
> 
> علشان نسيبك تعيشى فى امان :hlp:​*



ههههههههه

كلامك  صوح

​
احسن حاجة احذفى الموضوع​


----------



## كيرو جمال (6 أغسطس 2008)

على فكرة يا انسة مارو انا اتغظت ولازم اسمع منك انا اسفة دلوقت حالا بما انى شاب ودمى حر والا .................هاخد دواء بينزل الضغط وخلاص امرى لله....ههههههههههههه     بس فعلا دمى اتحرق ....ربنا يباركك اتمنى المواصلة....................                                               
                                                                                         اخوكى 
                                                                                          كيرو جمال


----------



## yerigagarin (6 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حبيبك يقولك يمين تقولى شمال هيطفش ويتخنق........اى خدمه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*موضوع جميل ورائع
شكرا ليكي
انتي لازم الشباب يعملولك تمثال دهب عيار 24
لانك بتقدمي لاي شاب اعظم خدمه
في تاريخ الانسانيه
وهي منعه من ارتكاب اكبر غلطه في حياته
انه يفقد حريته
وبتمن بسيط :
شوية رفع ضغط

انتي كنتي فين من زمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:big61:

شعار لكل شاب فاكر نفسه فاهم الدنيا :-
لقد خلقنا الله احرار *** فلن نتزوج بعد اليوم :bud:
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



amjad-ri قال:


> هههههه
> 
> انتي بتعملي تحدي  يا مرمر
> 
> ...



اااااااه بعمل تحدى يا أمجد فى حاجة :t30::t30:

العفوووووو يا باشا ده أقل واااجب طبعا اقدر اقدم لكم 30:

ورايا فين مفيش حد ورايا :t30: هههههههه

ماشى انا مستنية اشوف​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



kokielpop قال:


> *انتى كدة هتخربى البلد وتعنسى البنات وهترجع قضايا القتل والسرقة والشباب هيقعدوا على القهوة والبطاله هتزيد
> 
> احسن حاجة احذفى الموضوع :t30::gy0000:
> 
> علشان نسيبك تعيشى فى امان :hlp:​*



يسلاااااااااااااام... 

بالعكس بقى وخالينى ساكتة احسن :smi411:

أحذف الموضوع :11azy: 

ده انا شكلى هثبتهولك مخصوص :t30: ههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يسلاااااااااااااام...
> 
> بالعكس بقى وخالينى ساكتة احسن :smi411:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل ومعبر
ونادر . 
ربنا يباركك ويكسر من امثالك.
قصدي اأول يكثر 
سلام المسيح




​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يسلاااااااااااااام...
> 
> بالعكس بقى وخالينى ساكتة احسن :smi411:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل ومعبر
ونادر . 
ربنا يباركك ويكسر من امثالك.
قصدي اأول يكثر 
سلام المسيح




​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> كلامك  صوح
> 
> ...



طيب يثبت بقى :t30::t30:​


----------



## emy (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا عالتوبيك ده*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

هو انتي كمان معاهم  يا emy

ماشي

اما وريتكو يا  بنات

بس مش  كلكم ​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

ادخلو هنا يا 

emy  marmar​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تعالوا يا بنات هعلمكم ازاى ترفعوا ضغط الشباب !! طريقة مضمونة جدااااااااا*



كيرو جمال قال:


> على فكرة يا انسة مارو انا اتغظت ولازم اسمع منك انا اسفة دلوقت حالا بما انى شاب ودمى حر والا .................هاخد دواء بينزل الضغط وخلاص امرى لله....ههههههههههههه     بس فعلا دمى اتحرق ....ربنا يباركك اتمنى المواصلة....................
> اخوكى
> كيرو جمال



هههههههه عسل يا كيرو 

وياترى ايه اخبار الدوا اللى أخدته مش شيفينك من يومها يعنى ههههه

ايوة طبعا فى مواصلة ( سعد سعد يحيا سعد :t30: هههههه ) 

وأســـــــفين على حرق دم حضرتك يا فندم 30:​


----------



## doooody (8 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
شكراا علي الموضوع الجميل 
ايوة كدة خدي حقنا 

اذا جيتي تعدى الشارع وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم يقاله "

"ذوق يعني وخلاك تعبرين........لاتعبري قدامه روحي اعبري ورا السيارة

دي حصلت معايا قبل كدة بس بعد ما عديت سمعت حاجة مش ولابد 
اااااااااااااااكيد طبعا مش عليا:11azy: ​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جاااااااااااااامد اووووووى 
وانا هقولو لكل اصحابى خلينا نخلص مهم شوية 
ونحرق دمهم
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2009)

_انتى بتهدى النفوس يا مرمر_
_يلاا اسمعوا كلامها يا بنات_
_ابلة مرمر هتوديكو ورا الشمس_
_ههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
خطيرة يا مرمر
دا انا اتخنقتلهم سلف
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

_*


**على النت**: 

*اذا قال ممكن نتعرف؟؟قولي:اسفه ماعنديش وقت... 
*اذا قالك طيب ليه داخله النت مدام معندكيش وقت ؟؟ قولي:عشان اتفرج على غبائكم يالشباب 
*اذا كلمك واحد منهم برايفت لاتردي بسرعه يعني بين رد ورد ربع ساعه.. 
*اذا قال وايه رايك بالشات؟؟ قولي: يجنن بس مبحبوش.. 


**في السوق**: 
*اذا مشيتي جنب واحد منهم بصي على جزمته واضحكي... 
*اذا دخلتي انتي وصاحبتك محل وفيه شباب قولي : ياربي ايه المحل البايخ مفيش فية حاجة تستاهل نشتريه وتعمدي يسمعوكى. 
*اذا ركبتي انتي وصاحبتك "الأسانسير" وفيه معكم شاب طلعي برفان من شنطتك ورشيه"بالمصعد"وقولي: ياربي ايه الكتمه دي .. 
*اذا واحد رمى الرقم في شنطتك او بالأكياس اللي معك ألحقيه وقولي له: الورقه دي الظاهر وقعت من جيبك.. 
*اذا تعمد واحد فيهم يكون قريب منك بالسوق وكل شوية يبصلك ارفعي موبايلك وكأنك تكلمي احد وقولي اهلاااا نوره وايه اخبارك مري علينا اليوم بالبيت بقولك عن حكاية قرد شفته النهاردة بالسوق... 


**في الشارع** 
*لما توقف عربيتك جنب عربية واحد عند الاشاره الحمراء اول ماتوقفوا للأشاره اعطي الشباك ظهرك.. 
*اذا جيتي تعبري الطريق وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم " بقله ذوق" وخلاك تعدي ال يعني زوق الولد .. متعديش من قدامه روحي عدي من ورا العربية .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 .

ملطوووووش


و النتيجة بقا مضمونه ان شاء الله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






انا بحب اخدم بس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​*_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

هههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااا كوك


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

_*ميرسى جدا يا كليمو على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياربى عليك*
**
*جميلة *
*شكرا *​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

_*ههههههههههه

ميرسى جدا  على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

هههههه
شكرا ليك يا كوك​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

_*العفو
ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## مريم12 (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا كوك​*


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

_*العفو

ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## lovely dove (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*


ههههههههههههههه يانهار حلوة قوي ياكوك 
بس لو نفزتها يا اما هتشتم يا اما هتفجر هههههههه
ربنا يستر بقي 
شكرا لتعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

ههههههههههههههههه جميله جدا جدا ياكوك بس ليها عواقب صعبه اوى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يلا يا بنات اتعلموا ازاي تغيظوا الولاد*

*ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوك
بس مين غاظك كده
 وعايزه يتعمل فى كل صحابك؟​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا

مرسيىىىىىى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## frenzy55 (22 أبريل 2009)

*طب ان محدش بصلك زلا حد عبرك تبقي تعملي اية*


----------



## mickol (5 يونيو 2009)

*ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*










عاوزة تحرقي دم اى ولد هاقولك بس
طبقى كل الكلام ده 

عايزه تخنقى واحد من على النت
1- اذا قالك ممكن نتعرف؟؟؟ قولي : اسفه ماعنديش وقت 

2-اذا قالك طيب ليه داخله النت مدام ما عندكيش وقت ؟ قوليه : عشان 
اتفرج على هبل الشباب اللى زيك .

3-اذا كلمك واحد منهم برايفت لاتردي بسرعه يعني بين رد ورد مشوار ربع ساعه كذا 

4-إذا قالك ايه رايك بالشات؟ قولي: يااااااااي يجنن بس مشكلتي انا مش بحبه





لوقابلك شاب في السوق 
اذا مريتي جنب واحد منهم بصى لجزمته واضحك خخخخخخخخخ 



5-



اذا دخلتي انتي وصاحبتك محل وفيه شباب قولي : يااااااااربي 

ايه المحل البايخ مافيهوش شي يستاهل نشتريه وتعمدي يسمعوكى


اذا ركبتي انتي وصاحبتك الاسانسير و معاكم شاب طلعي برفن
من شنطتك ورشيه بالاسانسير قولي ياربي ايه الكتمه وايه الريحه 
البايخه دى




6- اذا تعمد واحد فيهم ان يكون قريب منك بالسوق وبقى يبصلك 
باعجاب سبيه لغايه ميغير وشه و بعدين اعملى كأنك بتتكلمى فى الموبايل
قولي : اهلا ياتامر انت فين يحياتى انت مش هاتعدى علينا النهاردا 
فى البيت عايزه اقولك عن قصة قرد اليوم شفته انا وصاحبتي نوره فى السوق 
وانتوا وقتها فى السوق 

7- اذا جيتي تعدى الشارع وانتي ماشيه ووقف واحد منهم عندو 
ذوق يعني وخلاك تعدى........متعديش قدامه وسيبيه روحي عدى ورا السياره 
بتاعته 


انتى كده تقدرى تحرقى دم اى شاب و
اى خدمه احرقوا دمهم
اى نعم انا شاب بس محبش  اعاكس غير لما تكون متفجرة الانوثه ههههههههه


----------



## KARL (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

ايييييييييييييه
يا عم الحاج اللى انت بتقوله ده
كده تفسد البنات وتخليهم يشوفوا نفسهم
وبعدين انت معانا ولا معاهم

على العموم شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## dark_angel (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

_*طيب يا ابنى انا لو شوفت وحدة و وقفت العربية و عدت من وراء العربية انزل اضربها *_​


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

*يا عيني .. يا عيني ..فعلا افكاااااااار جامدة قوي ...
على هيك يا حرام الشباب رح ينقرضوا
هههههههههههههههههه

مرسي ميكول 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mickol (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*



karl قال:


> ايييييييييييييه
> يا عم الحاج اللى انت بتقوله ده
> كده تفسد البنات وتخليهم يشوفوا نفسهم
> وبعدين انت معانا ولا معاهم
> ...



*ماهو  انا قلت ادام مش بعاكس يبقى يعملو اللى يعملوه بئه قلت ازاى اخليهم يخنقو الولاد رحت نزلت الموضوع ده هههههههههه ميرسى لمرورك ياكارل*


----------



## mickol (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*



dark_angel قال:


> _*طيب يا ابنى انا لو شوفت وحدة و وقفت العربية و عدت من وراء العربية انزل اضربها *_​



*ههههههههههههه
ليك حق انا اصلن لو عملت كده معايا افجرها ميرسى يامعلم على المرور اللذيذ ده*


----------



## mickol (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*



come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*​



*ميرسى ياكوم وانت ملكش نفس تتكلم كمان ولا ايه*


----------



## mickol (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*



red rose88 قال:


> *يا عيني .. يا عيني ..فعلا افكاااااااار جامدة قوي ...
> على هيك يا حرام الشباب رح ينقرضوا
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
انتى تؤمرى بس ااى خدعه هههههههه
ميرسى ليكيى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا مايكل​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

يا واد يا تقيل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

*هههههههههه
حلوة عجبتنى كتيير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## amad_almalk (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ازاي تحرقي دم الولاد ؟؟؟؟ تعالي بسرعه وأنا أقولك*

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
حلو اوى 
شكرااااااااااا
على تعبك*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (9 يونيو 2009)

*قولوا ورايا
تعيش .....مرمر مورا


تعيش .....تعيش....تعيش.

ديما يا مرمرمورا متميزه بمواضيعك اللي 
اللي بتجبيلنا حقنا بيها ويخليكي لكل البنات وتعيشلهم
دعوه بنت في ساعه ضهريه*


----------



## Coptic FiDo (30 أغسطس 2009)

ماشى يا مرمر , لسه مكلم واحده دلوقتى و عملت معايا طريقه من الموجودين هنا 

و لو طلعت من المنتدى مش هخليها تطلع منو :smil8::smil8:


----------



## peter 2008 (31 أغسطس 2009)

7ram 3leky ya marmar da e7na 3'lbanen
bs elly ma yz3lsh fela5er​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أغسطس 2009)

الى هيقرا الموضوع ده من غير مايتعمل فيه هيرفع ضغطه تلقائى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمورة​


----------



## مرتد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكلها نويه تعنس  وتعنس البنات معها *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*مين ده 
انا لو واحده عملت معايا كده 
هديها بدهر ايدي
انا صعيدي يا ماما
مش اي حد 
ال ترفع ضغطي ال
بعد اذاك هقوم حاجه للضغظ
ههههههههههه[/*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه


متأكده متجربة يعنى نتكل على الله

كرا ليكى يا مرمر​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه الجمال ده


----------

